
Ask HN: Why can't we still search local disk the way we search online? - strooper
I am looking for some old content which I know exists in a 2TB backup drive using a Windows 10 machine. Despite using a modern machine, it has taken over 25 minutes and still is looking for it. Searching a nvme SSD doesn&#x27;t significantly reduce the search time either.<p>I am wondering why can&#x27;t we search our local contents and get almost instantaneous (or reasonable) results the same way we get from online search engines. How are these latest machines any better than machines a decade ago in improving user experience (other than entangling settings and silly visual stunts)?<p>Is there any tool or setup that may provide significantly better search experience in local machines (windows or linux)?
======
raidicy
I have this app called Search Everything[0]. Allows you to search everything
on your PC (I use Win10).

The other option is using cmd prompt:

DIR C:\myfile.txt /S

No idea how with PowerShell

[0][https://www.voidtools.com/](https://www.voidtools.com/)

~~~
majkinetor
Everything has CLI tool, es.exe, that you can use in shell.

But yeah, there is nothing better then Everything, on any OS.

------
a3n
When you search the web, the search engine has already indexed the web (and is
doing so constantly). Your results come from hits in that index.

If you want fast results searching your large local disk, you need to
periodically index your disk in the background.

I used such an indexer back around 2000. It was a Java program. I can't
remember the name at all.

There are probably more such indexers today.

------
ChrisGranger
For Linux, the locate command from GNU Find Utilities is pretty fast if your
index is up-to-date. I also really like fzf, the fuzzy-find tool.

[https://github.com/junegunn/fzf](https://github.com/junegunn/fzf)

------
zapttt
1) becuase you don't how to use grep et al.

2) because you don't use open formats.

3) because you do have a minimally decent data organization and have to search
too much data every time.

------
generalpass
> ...using a Windows 10 machine.

Case closed.

------
paulbishop
for files use everything for enterprise use M-Files ...Case closed

